# Running lean ??? need help



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well here it is I have a 08 650 brute an just got done putting the snorkels on it and took it for a test drive that day ran great.... Its been 2 days and now it runs like crap.. i think it is running lean getting to much air because when i put my hand 3/4 of the way over the air intake snork it does not pop threw the carb at all when u give it gas but when u leave it open it pops.?? Live in MN an its cold but never had this before... HELP what should i do ?? I think i need to jet it but it seems like know one really had to do that ..If i do jet when it gets warm is it going to be to rich ?? Oh ya its stock exhaust an 3'' 90 for the air box boot is what i used. 

I know this is alot but i figured more info is better than no info... Thanks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

are you sure its lean? All the bikes I have dealt with have went rich after snorkeling but it could depend on what jets were in it from the factory.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

I think its lean just because when u get more air to the motor it needs more fuel.. I know cars real good and thats how they r also when it pops threw the carb its lean not rich most of the time... If its rich won't it bog down some before it takes off ?? i ran it sitting still because its so hard to tell if its poping when u r ridding it ..


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Thats what I think is wrong with mine. I've used the duct tape mod which is simply putting tape over about a 1/4 of the intake to restrict airflow till I get around to rejetting it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah lean is through the carb. I would check the jets to see what is in it and go from there. also check all your connections and make sure you dont have a leak around the carb boots or any cracks


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

ya i am going to have to do that because i have to move a bunch of snow... I also don't know if when it warms up if it will be fine because its like 10 degrees right now so its pretty cold... I just don;t want to burn a piston...or blow it up it doesn't even have a 100 miles on it...lol.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine is lean also since the snorkels... I am running the duct tape mod as well...


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ya it looks like i better order a jet kit... But for now the duck tape is going to have to do. Does anybody have a good starting spot for jetting ???


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think Bootlegger is the man you need to help you... maybe he'll chime in


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool thanks, I thought i herd he's the man for jetting....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Lean and I bet you have some super cold dense air up there too that isn't helping.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Is the Dynojet kit i need #Q220 ??


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

snorkels are weird....you would think you get more air...but actually your pulling harder for the air which will make it rich. If you bog down/ kinda fall on its face....your rich. 

Do you have a pipe and/or a High flow air filter on your bike? Start with what the kit says...that is your best starting point most of the time. It make take 2-7 times to get it right. I will help you all I can. Just PM me with any questions you have. Also...did you take the barrel outta the carb vent lines and put a T in it? After you put the jets in it....we can go from there and know which way to go.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Stock exhaust and air filter... I did put the T for the carbs in to.. It seems lean to me because it pops in the carb.. before i left the shop tonight i put tape over 3/4 of the air intake and it runs fine.. then..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

It could be very well lean. what does your plugs look like?


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm going to check them in the morning and make sure nothing came loose on the snorkel. Do u have to take the carbs off to change jets??


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...you have to take them off and you will have to change needles as well. I can walk you through it if you have never done it. I have done over 50 so I have the image in my head...lol


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

cool thanks i will PM u when i get to it.. i'm going to order the jet kit tonight....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep...ONLY get a Dynojet kit.


----------



## Buz (Dec 28, 2009)

i just changed my main jet to a 165 after i snorked mine and installed a hmf eco pipe and i can tell a hugh diff in the way it revs have not had a chance to ride it yet. i just ordered two #165 jets from the dealer and did not get the dynojet kit it a little cheaper


----------



## Buz (Dec 28, 2009)

kawi part# for 165 main jet is 92063-1347


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks.. for the Part #...


I checked my plugs and they r black like its rich, I'm confused now lol ... y would it pop back in the carb then..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would pick up a pipe before doing the jetting. Take full advantage of all you have then dial it in. Get rid of some of that pesky backpressure.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ya i was kinda thinking the same thing... So Whats the best pipe to go with ????


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hay MG where are you in MN I may be able to help ya out along with Boot. I have lots of jets.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

I work in Willmar & live in Beson.. I would love the help...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Go through the exhaust soundclips and find something you like. They are all for the most part pretty good but your budget will probably rule a few out.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Your like 140mi away from me.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ya not to bad have to meet up some time..


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well get the jet kit and get ahold of Boot (pm him) and give it a go. If your still hesitant or whatever look me up. I have a heated garage we can do it in if you want to come out hear.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

On your exhaust choice, i love my HMF...just a thought and check atvgalaxy on ebay you can get a slip on for like 245? with free shipping...


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Got the snork almost done. I was getting too much air, so I covered the intake snork with a thick pair of panty hose and then put the cap on top of it. Runs like it always has. Is this something that I can leave or do I need to do something else.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Finaly got to jetting the brute... went well for the first time... Had 155 for stock jets. Is that what everone with a 650 has?? Runs great now Thank for the help.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad you got...let me know if you need anything else.


----------

